# Top 20 posters list



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2010)

My forum ride got cancelled today so I've been on CC much more than I expected to be and have made quite a few posts. In fact, when I checked an hour or so ago, I was about 4th in the top 20 posters list.

I'd assumed that it is a list of the top 20 posters in any given day, but I've noticed people's post counts dropping and I'm now at number 1. 

So, does the list work off a rolling 24 hour period rather than a calendar day? If not, what is going on?


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2010)

It's the last 24 hours - rolling.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

